# TBT Game Night 2



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

(or some generic sequel title)


Dates to be announced.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 16, 2010)

Pretty good idea

i like it 

it would be nice if more people noticed when you wanted to play


----------



## HumanResources (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah sure... why not? Sounds like a gravy idea...

Of course I will be too busy to moderate anything (I have too much WoW to play) but for YOU, it sounds groovy.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> Yeah sure... why not? Sounds like a gravy idea...
> 
> Of course I will be too busy to moderate anything (I have too much WoW to play) but for YOU, it sounds groovy.


 
:huh:


----------



## HumanResources (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey don't look at me like that, see... even though I won't be able to play games with ya'll, Andy and I's relationship goes deeper than that. (The relationship is platonic of course, none of that queer crap going on.)

Andy understands, we're LP'ers damnit!

/derailmentofthe"notmythread"thread


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 16, 2010)

:huh:	 again


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

Which night? 
And can we add some more Wii games? Maybe Brawl, MH3? Maybe even a couple of DS games.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Which night?
> And can we add some more Wii games? Maybe Brawl, MH3? Maybe even a couple of DS games.


Not sure on what night yet, I just wanted feedback before anything was set again.
Of course Wii games are in. I only said those as a suggestion/idea what will be played. And I said in the original post all the consoles are going to be involved... handhelds can do whatever. I'm not dealing with those. They are welcome, but I wont be arranging anything.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

Who'll be in charge? 
Will there be "regents" over each console?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Who'll be in charge?
> Will there be "regents" over each console?


Depends on who wants to play, and what.
And what do you mean by regents?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People heading up the nights, like deciding the games and organizing everything per console.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah. It's just a matter of who wants to play what. 
And then it comes down to who sets up the game etc.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Now, like before... I just want to see what you all think of it, yes/no etc.


yes.  if i have the game.

;D

regents, for who sets up a game?  seriously.  just call them the leader, or organizer.. host, even.  regents?  srsly, BB?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should know by now; I'm an odd one.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 16, 2010)

Nazi zombies on ps3 anyone?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Nazi zombies on ps3 anyone?


When the time comes and people want to play it... then yes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Nazi zombies on ps3 anyone?


I'm game.

Maybe I'll be motivated enough to hunt down my missing Mic.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in! So long as I am home from Japan!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 17, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm in! So long as I am home from Japan!


There hasn't been many responses, so I'll wait a while before saying anything else. In otherwords, more likely next week.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh yipee C: Its back ! : D


----------



## PaJami (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll take place in this, sounds like fun! If you want me to take charge of anything, I may be able to.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 17, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> I'll take place in this, sounds like fun! If you want me to take charge of anything, I may be able to.


Awesome dude, we'll see what/who we get in also.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

MKW. I kill at it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

I remember this. I thought it was such a good idea, but I didn't join.

I don't have a Wii with me at the moment >


----------



## Mino (Sep 18, 2010)

I may be able to play if we do MW2 or Halo 3.  I don't have Reach and I don't plan to get it any time soon.  Same with Black Ops when it's released.


----------



## Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds awesome! I'd love to do it, but the only gaming systems I have with me at school are my DS and PSP, and of course my dorm's the only one without wireless internet. T___T

But it's still a super fun idea, I wish I could do it. c:


----------



## VantagE (Sep 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Tom, you are always having issues with your mic... xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 18, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true. ;-; First one got washed. Whoops. Second one is missing. Crap. BUT WAIT, CAN I PLUG IN A PC HEADSET? No because there is no plug for it dammit.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 23, 2010)

So, unless there's some actual activity here, this wont be happening.


----------



## Mino (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey man, you have several people saying they'd participate... you'll have to organize it, though.  It's not going to just magically happen.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 24, 2010)

Edited the first post with dates, times and who to add for the first nights. Starting next week.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Edited the first post with dates, times and who to add for the first nights. Starting next week.


I'll host the Wii one, but only SSBB and MKW.

Especially MKW. But I'll need a replacement just in case I'm gone (especially on Saturdays).

You can make the Wii one on a Sunday, but it has to start before 8:00 PM Pacific time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool, PS3 is on Friday this time.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll take part in the Xbox night.  I have all of the games except L4D1 so it should work out.


----------



## Pear (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll take part in the 360 night too.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 25, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> I'll take part in the Xbox night.  I have all of the games except L4D1 so it should work out.


So were just examples, we don't have to play any I mentioned. But anyway, good to hear you both in.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm in on the Xbox night. Though i will only play Halo games


----------



## AndyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't forget now, game night is tomorrow!


----------



## PaJami (Oct 1, 2010)

If you're game for either night, why don't you post here with your Gamer ID so Andy and I can get a rough estimate of who's showing up. Otherwise, feel free to make a last minute entry (just send me a friend request)


----------



## Gnome (Oct 1, 2010)

XBL: R0CKET TURTLE
PSN: Leftwinged

I might be able to come.


----------



## Mino (Oct 1, 2010)

I have silver now.  So sowwy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2010)

PSN: dctppenn

Should be able to make it. Probably won't be able to play MAG, as I probably don't have enough space for the update.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2010)

Later than planned... due to Highlander practise... Xbox's game night is a go... now!
At0micYeti, gogogo!


----------



## Miranda (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

Could host the Wii night/DS night. Just tell me when.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Could host the Wii night/DS night. Just tell me when.


tonight.



or i guess it depends on when wii people are available, oh god xbox night


----------



## Miranda (Oct 2, 2010)

People who have Reach, get on now!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 2, 2010)

PSN: Tupandactylus

Might not join as I am working on a level in LBP, but maybe after I get some of it done.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh god that echo! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## PaJami (Oct 2, 2010)

Who's up for some PS3 game night? In about a half hour, I'm going to be getting on to accept all friend requests. Remember, send me one if you're going to show up. Anyway, I'm thinking we should start off with some Uncharted 2. Then, we'll go for there. Not sure how long I'm going to stay on, but if I get off for some reason, I'll appoint someone else to take charge. Anyway, if you have any questions or concerns, shoot me a pm or a message on the Playstation. Remember, my PSN is *Cornman64* I look forward to playing with y'all ^_^


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2010)

I disconnected from live.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2010)

The xbox side of things has come to an end, for me at least... too tired. 
I'll go through the footage and find some pictures to post.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 2, 2010)

Forgot to add Jami. :L Wonder how the PS3 one was.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay, went through all the clips I had saved, found some good pictures. So here is what we did! 
Note: Somewhat big images.
Game 1- Juggernaut on Asylum.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>2 pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here's me about to smash Caleb with the hammer, as Miranda tries to help.






Here is Miranda's friend getting thrown off the map by Gnome. She sure was bendy.
</div>
Game 2- Race on Hemorrhage.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>3 pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DO A BARREL ROLL!






Miranda got stuck.






Caleb in 1st, Pear in 2nd and Me coming up behind in 3rd. (Miranda was driving backwards at this point.)
</div>
Game 3- Infection on Countdown. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>2 pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's Pear laying down on the job, I'm reloading as Caleb rushes me.





Denied!
</div>
Game 4- Monster Trucks... on it's map. (the aim was to push each other off the map.)<div class='spoiler_toggle'>2 pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now Caleb got stuck.






Mass fail by all.
</div>
Game 5- Forge on Forge World. This was after we playing alot and just wanted to mess around in a different way. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>2 pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gunning down the Banshee. 
Pear was in the Banshee. Myself, Gallows and caleb were in the Falcon.






Everyone wanted a piece of Andy. ;D Note Miranda with her Hammer.
</div>


And yeah.. that was Game night. I had fun. Hope you guys did.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 3, 2010)

You forgot to mention that Sara aka "At all" joined us! But yeah last night was so much fun! People with a 360 and Reach really missed out!!


----------



## PaJami (Oct 3, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Forgot to add Jami. :L Wonder how the PS3 one was.


Actually, nobody but Ricando got on xD So I'm gonna try to postpone it for a bit, cool?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone want play a little right now?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of starting up another game night next week. All consoles are welcome to join in again.

On the Halo reach side, I have gotten hold of several new maps/gametypes that would go well with Game night.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay, went through all the clips I had saved, found some good pictures. So here is what we did!
> Note: Somewhat big images.
> Game 1- Juggernaut on Asylum.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>2 pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


How the heck did you get that mongoose stuck, Miranda? =P


----------



## Caleb (Oct 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of starting up another game night next week. All consoles are welcome to join in again.
> 
> On the Halo reach side, I have gotten hold of several new maps/gametypes that would go well with Game night.


So no game night for tonight?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 16, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't planned on it. And well, I don't feel like it. 
Others are welcome to play together.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright,  if anybody wants to I would love to play Halo 3 or Reach, matchmaking or customs.


----------



## Horus (Oct 16, 2010)

:O


I'll go rent Reach perhaps, or we can do this after Nov 9th for Black Ops?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> 
> I'll go rent Reach perhaps, or we can do this after Nov 9th for Black Ops?


Game night are for whenever really. I started these up just to get forum users to play together. (as well, not everyone still plays AC)

Black Ops nights/games will happen no doubt. But someone else will host those. I don't plan on getting it.

And so you know, I'm thinking next Saturday for xbox at least.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, so change of plan. Game night is being moved!
No longer this weekend, but midweek! Wednesday in fact. 

Reach will be on xbox mainly no doubt, I have also gathered more gametypes/maps for the full enjoyment of all.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay, so change of plan. Game night is being moved!
> No longer this weekend, but midweek! Wednesday in fact.
> 
> Reach will be on xbox mainly no doubt, I have also gathered more gametypes/maps for the full enjoyment of all.


Yeah  it got moved from this weekend due to this weekend being the FLAG Tournament.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay, well I totally forgot I had things to do last night and take it nobody else bothered.

As nobody has said anything. It'll be postponed until somebody else wants it. I'll be doing Flag this weekend with Miranda.


----------

